# ngd.to new gold



## undersc0re (Oct 7, 2017)

Is now finally a good time to pick up gold stocks? Has anyone looked into ngd.to new gold, just wondering if this thing is good long term, it seems like it is ready to have a comeback after years of issues, of course it would probably help if copper, silver, and gold would catch up to inflation, I guess the U.S. dollar has been the safe haven last while. Just wondering if anyone here has any input on this, was looking to put gold stocks into my portfolio now and this seems to catch my eye, wesdome gold looked interesting as well but I think ngd.to is better long term, I have about 10 yrs to tie up the money and probably want to throw about $20,000 into gold stocks, thinking cdn dollar might get stronger sometime this next decade as well. Thanks.


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

why gold stocks instead of gold itself? why Ngd.to? I am not saying that gold stocks or ngd.to are not good plays just trying to get an understanding as to why of all the gold stocks out there this one has caught your attention?


----------



## undersc0re (Oct 7, 2017)

This one seems to be a lot lower than it should be, information released shows a promising future, not outstanding but at least another decade of mining and it looks like they have finished working out all the bugs at a mine in Ontario, and the mine in B.C. seems to have some new areas to mine and a lot of upgrades have been finished. I was just thinking it is ripe for doubling stock price if gold can hit 1900 ish which I would imagine it might get a push up with other options starting to look grim. Maybe I gave this stock a little too long of a look and steered towards the good things….it does have a pretty high aisc that I thought was abnormally high but I think with all the wasted maintenance, upgrades, cost to streamline the newer Ontario mine as well as some flooding issues they had spring/summer that was the issue…..thought they would improve the aisc a lot with all of that stuff worked out and in turn get boost in stock price…combine that with rising gold prices and I just assumed they would do very well. It looks like the Ontario teachers fund also invest in them heavily a while back and thats a good sign there is a good future there from just that. The mine I believe had some rough roads and things looked grim a few years back and a new ceo took over and turned it around and I think now is the time, or very soon to show off his years of hard work. I just thought maybe someone here might have something to share, I just want to invest in something that might do well but also not go bankrupt for many years down the road.

I think gold stock probably make you a little more money than gold if you can get in near the lower price, I have lots of Silver coins but gold is pricy and it may go from 1700 to 2000 whereas stock I am looking at could easily go from $1.30 to $3.00.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I think gold stocks are very disappointing, and they've been like that since I started watching them 20 years ago. Mining stocks have an uncanny habit of doing worse than pure gold bullion!

I can illustrate this with some charts. The orange line is NGD and the black line is CGL.C which is the iShares ETF that tracks gold bullion.

The first chart shows the last 5 years. Notice that gold bullion (black line) is up 34%. But NGD is down -70%... absolutely awful.











Here's a 2 year chart. As you can see, gold itself (black line) has been pretty stable and is only down slightly. NGD on the other hand has done much worse. It's down -50%











Some people are going to say I am cherry-picking time periods to make NGD look bad. To show a fair comparison of relative performance over time, we can look at "Rolling Returns" over 60 months (5 years). This shows the ongoing trailing performance of each back to 2013.

This result is disastrously bad for NGD. *It constantly stinks!* The blue line (New Gold) has had a worse 5 year performance, than gold bullion, at ALL times over the last few years.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Here is a rolling return comparison using XGD, the sector ETF which holds a bunch of gold miners (blue line). You can see the difference this time. XGD has pretty similar "rolling returns" to pure gold bullion. It sometime even outperforms gold, though it underperforms sometimes as well.

XGD is not a great investment either, but it's a lot better than NGD.

In my opinion, your best bet for a long-term gold investment is one of the pure bullion funds like CGL.C or MNT, or their US-traded equivalents such as GLDM or IAU


----------



## undersc0re (Oct 7, 2017)

Thats what I was looking at was the poor performance last I dunno 4 yrs and thought it might be a good buy now but it has gone up 15% since I started seriously thinking about buying last week. Thx for the input, gonna keep looking around and comparing.


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

I just have about 5K in K, Kinross. It doesn't do much, and I don't expect much out of it. A bit of a divvy once a quarter is fine by me. Share price has slide for the last while. Meh.

Keeping an eye on how it moves sometimes gives me pause to consider how other holdings might be adjusted when its price starts to move.


----------

